#  290

## RX9CDR

18    290   .

*     290- . :*
*R**290**ELE* ( ),   RX9CBS

*R**290**EKI* ( ),   RK9CB

*R**290**E**OC* ( ),   RU9CZ

*R**290**EOR* ( ),   RU9CK

*R**290**ECH* ( ),   RD9CX

*R**290**EZH* ( ),   RW9CC

*R**290**EVI* (- ),   RZ9CJ

*R290EK* . ,   RV9CQ

    CW  SSB.    -.

***18**.0**8**.2013* * 17.11.2013 . 

QSL SURE VIA BUREAU
*

----------


## RX9CDR

> - ,         14103


     ,   PSK       15-17-20-30-40   *R**290**EOR*

----------

